# I had a probled about kvm , please help

## Crazy_Jerry

The command and error :

```

localhost ~ # virt-install -r 256 -n kvm1 --disk path=/dev/kvmvg/kvmlv --cdrom /home/cj/os/linux/centos/CentOS-6.1-i386-bin-DVD1to2/CentOS-6.1-i386-bin-DVD1.iso 

```

```
ERROR    Error in network device parameters: Virtual network 'default' does not exist: this function is not supported by the connection driver: virNetworkLookupByName
```

So , what should I do now ?

 .

----------

## _______0

technically that's not a kvm issue. I install stuff with kvm and never seen or used virt-install.

----------

## Crazy_Jerry

 *_______0 wrote:*   

> technically that's not a kvm issue. I install stuff with kvm and never seen or used virt-install.

 

How do you install system at kvm ？

----------

## _______0

 *Crazy_Jerry wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How do you install system at kvm ？

 

your question mark is funny U+FF1F

anyways to install stuff is fairly straighforward:

```
qemu -drive file=centos.img -cdrom CentOS-6.1-i386-bin-DVD1.iso -m 513M -boot d
```

Also read some documentation, is not hard to find out how to boot stuff with qemu.

----------

## Crazy_Jerry

 *_______0 wrote:*   

>  *Crazy_Jerry wrote:*   
> 
> How do you install system at kvm ？ 
> 
> your question mark is funny U+FF1F
> ...

 

Alright , I'll trying to do that . And someone told me kvm same xen  .The xen command is "virt-install -r 256 -n kvm1 --disk path=/dev/kvmvg/kvmlv --cdrom /home/cj/os/linux/centos/CentOS-6.1-i386-bin-DVD1to2/CentOS-6.1-i386-bin-DVD1.iso".

So , anyway , thank you very much .

And sorry to my bad English .

----------

